# [Erfahrungsbericht] HP dv6-3050sg



## TheGamler (16. August 2010)

Herzlich willkommen zu meinem lang ersehnten Erfahrungsbericht zum HP dv6-3050sg. 

Ich weise noch drauf hin, dass dieser Bericht meine Meinung bzw. meinen Eindruck widerspiegelt und kann deshalb nicht direkt mit anderen Erfahrungsberichten verglichen werden. 


Tut mir leid dass es jetzt so lange gedauert hat, viele haben bereits sehnsüchtig auf einen kleinen Bericht gewarten...
Hab echt viel um die Ohren (der Urlaub steht an, geschäftlich viel um die Ohren usw.)

So nun zum wesentlichen.
*
HP dv6-3050sg* 




			
				HP Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Installiertes Betriebssystem





			
				HP Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Original Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
> Prozessor
> 
> 
> ...



 
*
Bilder können unter
ImageShack Album - 20 images
angesehen werden!!* 

*Gehäuse*

Schon beim auspacken fällt einem die schickeOptik auf.
Verdanken kann man es dem ansprechenden Material, sowie dessen Verzierungen (Gebürstetes Alu).
Ich bin sehr froh, dass HP an größtenteils auf die Klavierlack-Optik verzichtet hat!




Das Gehäuse macht aber nicht nur optisch etwas her, sondern kann auch durch Stabilität überzeugen.
Lediglich die Deckelmitte gibt auf Druck nach.

Mich stören aber der Lüftungsschlitze!
Der große Lüftungsschlitz liegt fast direkt auf dem Schreibtisch auf! Die heiße Luft kann also nicht direkt hinaus, sondern blässt auf die Tischplatte!
Mehr siehe unter "Emissionen".

*Display*

Anders als beim Gehäuse hat man hier nicht am Klavierlack gespart, das Display sitzt in einem schwarz glänzenden Rahmen.
Beim Aufklappen des Displaydeckels können dort leicht Fingerabdrücke entstehen, wenn man aber aufpasst, lassen sich diese minimieren.
Hier kann mich die Klavierlackoptik, welches den Gesamteindruck ebenfalls hochwertiger erscheinen lässt, aber überzeugen.

Das Display misst bekanntlich 15,6" und ist nicht entspiegelt. Dadurch wirken die Farben satter, das Bild kräftiger.
Leider werden aber auch Spiegelungen begünstigt. Ich bin da zum Glück nicht so empfindlich und kann mit dem Gerät sehr gut draußen arbeiten!

Neben der Displaybeleuchtung ist aber auch die Spiegelung selbst wichtig.
Wenn sich Bäume dunkel wiederspiegeln ist es natürlich sehr viel angenehmer als eine Lichtquelle!


*Anschlüsse*

Das dv6-3050 verfügt über ausreichend Anschlussmöglichkeiten. 
Leider konnte ich hier auch noch nicht viel testen. Was mich aber bisschen stört sind die beiden USB-Anschlüsse auf der rechten Seite.
Die sind für ein Y-Kabel für 2,5" Festplatten zu weit voneinander entfernt!
Zum Glück läuft meine Platte auch nur mit einem USB an! 


*Grafikkarte(n)*

Welche Grafikkarte verwendet werden soll kann der Benutzer selbst wählen. Entweder über das "PowerXpress"-Kontrollcenter 
oder über selbst eingerichtete Hotkeys (Alt+Taste)
Die Umschaltung geschieht in wenigen Sekunden! Alle laufenden Anwendungen müssen davor aber geschlossen werden!


*Tastatur & sonstige Tasten*

Abseits der Tastatur findet man außer dem Einschaltknopf keine weitere Tasten.
Folgende Funktionen lassen sich jedoch über die Doppelbelegung der F-Tasten steuern:
HP Hilfe-und Support (F1) , Bildschirmhelligkeit verringern (F2), Bildschirmhelligkeit erhöhen (F3), 
Bildausgangsteuerung  (Display, Bildschrirm klonen,erweiterer Bildschrim, Display aus -> nur externe Bildausgabe) (F4), 
vorheriges Lied (F5), Start/Pause (F6), Stop (F7), nächstes Lied (F8), Audiolautstärke verringern (F9) bzw. erhöhen (F10), 
Audiostummschaltung (F11), F12 De-/Aktivierung Wlan. Daneben befindet sich noch eine Taste zum Sperren des Laptops.

Ganz links, unter der ESC-Taste (die anderen Tasten wandern somit eine Reihe nach links!) sind zusätzlich *5 Hotkeys* angeordnet.

1. Email-Konto öffnen. Es öffnet sich ein Fenster von "Windows Live Mail". Ob man Adressen von anderen Webmailer einbinden kann weiß ich leider nicht.
2. HP Media Smart, Zum Aurufen sämtliche Multimediafunktionen (genaueres unter "Software"
3. (Standard-) Internetbrowser aufrufen 
4. Drucken (noch nicht getestet da kein Drucker vorhanden)
5. Taschenrechner aufrufen



Die Tasten haben einen angenehmen, knackigen Druckpunkt.
Da die Tasten wegen den Hotkeys eine Reihe nach links rutschen, vertippt man sich öfter mal.
Man gewöhnt sich zwar dran, trotzdem passiert mir das immer wieder 

Werden Hotkeys benutzt, wird die Anwendung minimiert! 
Will man im Spiel kurz leiser machen, landet man grundsätzlich auf dem Desktop!
Sehr nervig und für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar!


Sehr genial finde ich, dass manche Tasten über eine Kontroll-Led verfügen. 
Diese zeigen den Status der jeweilgen Funktion/ Taste an. 
Ist das Wlan beispielsweise deaktiviert, 
leuchtet die Mini-Led auf der F12 Taste in Rot - ists aktiviert dann leuchtet sie weiß.
Genau so bei Capslock, Audio Stummschaltung und dem Touchpad.

Zu diesem kommen wir auch gleich.


Das *Touchpad* ist erfreulich groß und ist multitouchfähig. Multitouch kann man zb. zum Zoomen und scrollen verwenden.
Nach individueller Konfiguration klappt das auch sehr intuitiv.

Die Maustasten sind auf dem Touchpad nur aufgemalt bzw. darin integriert. Das Touchpad lässt sich in der Begrenzung "eindrücken".
Der Druckbereich dieser Tasten ist leider nur optisch abgetrennt, ein fühlbarer Übergang wäre besser.

Das Zurückfedern der Maus"taste" (und damit gröstenteils des ganzen Mauspads) verursacht einen hellhöriges "Klacken", hört sich nicht sehr angenehm an.

Wobei die meisten eh direkt auf das Pad tippen und nicht die eigentliche Maustasten benutzen.
Die eben angesprochhene Tipfunktion lässt sich in den Optionen abschalten!

Tippt man das Touchpad zwei mal kurz am linken, oberen Eck an, de-/aktiviert es. (alles Konfigurierbar!)
Über die vielen Einstellungen und hervoragenden Bedienerleichterungen war ich sehr erstaunt! super!

Außer einer Tastatur und eines Touchpanels findet man noch einen *Fingersenor*. Keine lästige Passwort Eingabe mehr, einfach Finger drüber streifen und fertig!
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, kann dieser Fingerprint sogar für Anmeldung in Internetforen, Email-Programmen etc. verwendet werden!
Den Fingersensor wird von mir (noch) nicht benötigt. 
Zur Zuverlässigkeit und Genauigkeit kann ich deshalb nichts sagen!

*Lautsprecher*

Habe leider kein Vergleich zu anderen Notebooks. Die Lautsprecher sind ganz zwar ok, ich persölich würde mich aber über etwas mehr Bass freuen.
Die Lautsprecher sitzen etwas zu tief, wären sie zwischen Tastatur und Display, wäre der Ton direkter. 
So hört sich es oft an, als würde der Ton vom Geräteboden kommen - schade!


*Laufwerk*

Das Laufwerk allgemein macht auf mich nicht den besten Eindruck! Es ist laut und wackelt in der Führung herum. 
Selbst wenn man das Gerät an beiden Seiten hoch nimmt, lässt es sich eindrücken und bewegen!
Zum Glück brauch ich es selten...

*Webcam*

Macht "nur" eine Auflösung von 640x480. Meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend. Damit soll man ja keine HD-Filme drehen...

Die Webcam macht nicht nur Fotos, sondern macht auch Filme. Mit an Board sind noch einige nette Gimmicks (Verzerrungen usw.)
Das Bild kann dank der Optionen noch individuell angepasst werden.
(Bei Fotos sieht man Digicam vs. Webcam)

*Emissionen*

Solange das Laufwerk still steht ist der 3050sg ein sehr angenehm ruhiger Gefährte.

Der Lüfter läuft zwar ständig, jedoch rauscht er leise vor sich hin. Beim spielen wird die Geräuschkulisse natürlich etwas lauter.
Spielen tut man aber meistens mit Ton oder gar mit Headset, also auch hier absolut im grünen Bereich.

Das ist nicht verwunderlich, ist die Onboard-GPU aktiviert gibt es auch keine große Hitzeentwicklung. 
Auch die CPU Temperatur ist im Idle bei aktzeptablen ca 45°C.

Wenn man jedoch ein Spiel startet, hat die Kühlung einiges zu tun! Aus dem Lüftungsauslass (Siehe Fotos von links) kommt sehr warme/heiße Luft! 
Aus Angst vor Hitzeschäden hab ich den Laptop hinten etwas angehoben damit die Luft besser ausströmmen kann und nicht erst auf die Tischplatte blässt!
(Temperaturen werde ich nachreichen!)

*Akku*

Die Akkulaufzeit ist nur ein grober Richtwert! Je nach Auslastung, Bildschirmhelligkit usw. kann diese natürlich variieren!
Mit der aktivierten HD4250 sind aktzeptable 3,5h drin (+- 30min) drin. Beim Grid spielen (HD5650) waren im Akkubetrieb ca. 75min möglich.
Die Ladezeit habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht genau verfolgt, ich schätze aber ca. 1-1,5h (Diesen Wert werde ich ggf. revidieren!)


*Leistung*

Da ich selten spiele fällt mir die Beurteilung der Leistung relativ schwer...
Was ich sagen kann ist, dass Grid mit mittleren Details gut spielbar ist (min 27; max 63; Avg. 42 FPS). 
Gelegentlich hackt es mal, aber die meiste Zeit läuft es butterweich.

Laut "SiSandra" macht die Grafikkarte bei der Gleitkommaberechnung ca 93 MPixel/s 
(zum vergleich, die Non-Mobility HD3850 schafft ca 60MPixel/s und die ebenfalls non-mobility 4850 hat 137MPixel/s)
Inwieweit euch die Werte weiterhelfen weiß ich zwar nicht, aber mit anderen Werten kann ich gerade leider nicht dienen 

*Software*

Es ist unglaublich viel vorinstalliert! Ohne etwas installiert zu haben laufen bereits über 70(!!) Prozesse!
Vom drücken des Powerknopfes, bis zum einsatzbereiten Geräts vergehen lange 75 Sekunden!
Zum Glück gibt es "pcdecrapifier", ein kleines Tool welches die vorinstallierte Software bequem deinstalliert.

Sehr gut finde ich das vorinstallierte und über ein Hotkey aufrufbare Programm Namens HP Media Smart.
Über diese Oberfläche kann man schnell und einfach die gewünschten Multimediainhalte aufrufen.
Mit eine Klick kann man: Den DVD-Player sowie den Musikplayer starten, Fotos anzeigen/bearbeiten/hochladen, 
Heimvideos anzeigen/bearbeiten/hochladen, auf die Webcam zugreifen, und TV schauen!
Geht zwar teilweise auch mit anderen kostenlosen Programme, aber ich finds so echt praktisch!

Was Asus Expressgate nennt, HP nennt es QuickWeb. 
QuickWeb bietet vor dem eigentlichen Windows-Boot (und somit nach wenigen Sekunden) Zugriff auf Bilder, Musik und Internetbrowser!
Die Plattform ist multitaskfähig! Neben dem Betrachten von Bildern kann man also gleichzeitig auch Musik hören!
Den Browser habe ich noch nicht getestet.


So, nun noch eine *kurze Übersicht* und anschließend mein persönliches Fazit.

Übersicht ("+"= positiv; "/" = neutral; "-" = negativ)

*Gehäuse*: + (Stabil, gut Verarbeitet, Spaltmaße passen, sehr schick)
*Display*: + (Farben und Ausleuchtung gut, spielt zwar aber macht mir (noch?) nichts aus!)
*Tastatur*: / (Gute Druckpunkte, schlechte Anordnung der Hotkeys, Hotkeys minimieren die Anwendung [nervt!])
*Touchpad*: + (groß, gute Intensität, abschaltbar, intuitive Bedienung)
*Lautsprecher* / bzw. - (ausreichend, etwas wenig Bass, zu weit unten plaziert)
*Laufwerk*: -- (zu laut, instabil,verursacht zu starke Vibrationen)
*Webcam*: + (ausreichende Qualität, sehr lustige Gimmicks!)
*Emissionen*: beim arbeiten +, beim spielen / bzw. - (bei arbeiten sehr leise,beim spielen kommt sehr heiße Luft aus den Lüftungsschkitzen! [Hitzeproblem?])
*Akku*: + (für mich ausreichend, könnte zwar länger heben aber ich bin zufrieden)
*Leistung*: (noch?) + (was ich getestet habe läuft anstandslos, und ohne erwähnenswerten Pausen)
*Software*: - (zu viel vorinstalliert, "ab Werk" laufen bereits über 70 Prozesse!,das gute Media Smart kann nicht drüber hinweg trösten.

Ich persönlich* bin zufrieden* mit dem Laptop und *würde ihn wieder kaufen*!
Mit den genannten Minuspunkten kann ich (sehr) gut Leben.

Das war mein erster Erfahrungsbericht, *habt also etwas erbarmen* 
Hatte auch alles auf einem USB Stick gespeichert, den hab ich verloren und so *musste ich  jetzt alles nochmal (schnell) nachschreiben*.
Also Grammatik und Rechtschreibung ist noch *nicht* final  habe den Text nur noch schnell überflogen!

Ich hoffe ich konnte trotzdem einige Fragen klären, und mein Eindruck einigermaßen gut rüberbringen!

So, nun gehts in Urlaub.
Feedback und weitere Fragen kann ich leider erst *ab dem 25.08* beantworten!

Gruß Gamler

PS: Habe die Bilder zum download angehängt!


----------



## TheGamler (16. August 2010)

Platzhalter


----------

